# Ford 2000 Identification



## egduncan (Sep 14, 2014)

I just bought a Ford 2000 tractor. It was advertised as a 1971 model. The numbers are

B1022B
5F06B
*C469457*

From what I have seen on the internet the 5F06B would indicate that it is a 1965 model but the serial number indicates a 1975 model (1975 serial numbers start with 450700). I am new to tractors. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

